# FS: 90 gallon + Stand + Canopy



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

SOLD
Hi,

Price Drop
I have a 90 gallon aquarium with a Black Wooden canopy and a Black Wooden Stand with 2 glass doors on each side - $300
*Looks like brand new and has been cleaned for your convenience*
*Tanks Dimensions: 48"x18"x24"*
*Stand is 27" tall*

[Also an image of when it was setup]




















































This is a P/U only so please bring some muscle... it's heavy!

Cheers.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What are the measurements onit? Looks like 48" x 18" x 24"

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, those are the measurements for the tank. And the stand is 27" tall.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the lighting in the canopy? 2x T8? 2xT5HO? Does it have reflectors?


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

2wheelsx2 said:


> What's the lighting in the canopy? 2x T8? 2xT5HO? Does it have reflectors?


It doesn't come with a light.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Put up more photos!


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump! PRICE DROP.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Bump it up.


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

BUMP. Give me a reasonable offer and it's yours!


----------

